# Painting PVC with Krylon Fusion



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Krylon Fusion Paint is what everyone uses for the aquarium. I use it on my intake , I spray it on my pvc after I sand it a little an gave it a couple of coats and let it dry for a couple of weeks. But when it was put in water I notice it had tiny little pin bubbles all over it ? Should I have use a primer first or do I have to use a sealer after it sets, It look nice when I got done painting it the first time .


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

just scuff sand with 220 and spray it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are painting it black there is such a thing as black pvc. www.savko.com should have it.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Another source:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23776&catid=709


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I wish I would have know at the time , Maybe I might just pick some up any way, Thanks! AaronT
bosmahe1 I couldn't get ton that site . Thanks Guy's


----------

